# [Logo vektorisieren] Alt bekanntes Problem - Probleme!



## kempi (22. September 2007)

Ich weiss, es gibt zig Beitraege in diesem Forum dazu, aber ich habe nirgends ein passendes Tutorial dazu gefunden...
Aber erstmal mein Problem:
Ich habe das Logo meiner Uni als kleines jpg vorliegen. Muesste das aber in groesserer Form haben -> also vektorisiert!
Ich habe mich bereits an der Flash Bitmap nachzeichnen Funktion versucht, allerdings mit maessigen Ergebnissen. Also suchte ich nach einfachen tuts, die mir zeigen, wie ich das in Illustrator bewerkstelligen kann, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Habe mich selber danach selber an Illustrator versucht, aber das alte Problem. Illustrator und ich stehen weiterhin auf Kriegsfuss.
Hat einer Tipps fuer mich, wie ich das Logo vektorisieren kann? Das Ding ist ja nicht allzu komplex.

Vielen Dank schonmal.... 


PS: Ja, ich habe bereits in der Uni angefragt. Die wollen aber mit keinem Logo rausruecken.


----------



## kempi (22. September 2007)

Ui.. sorry! Hab den Anhang vergessen 

//edit: Und sorry fuer den dummen Threadtitel. Ist mir grad erst aufgefallen


----------



## janoc (29. September 2007)

kempi hat gesagt.:


> PS: Ja, ich habe bereits in der Uni angefragt. Die wollen aber mit keinem Logo rausruecken.



Was'n das für 'ne Schlumpfeinstellung?!

Ruf nochmal an dort, gib Dich als Reporter vom „Daily Planet“ aus (oder irgendein lokales Blatt) und sag du brauchst für einen Bericht über die Uni deren Pressepaket. Da sollte das Logo dabei sein. 

Jede zweite Nudeluni hält das doch zum öffentlichen Download auf der Homepage bereit ...


----------



## Gerri84 (1. Oktober 2007)

Naja aber eigentlich is das nachfagen schon mehr aufwans als das nachzeichnen... ich mein dieses logo in ilustrator zu erstellen dürfte kein problem darstellen...

Du müsstes ja nur ein viertel davon zeichen und dieses dann entsprechend duplizieren und spieglen...


----------

